# Custom Maxim Champ



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey guys!

After purchasing an awesome scout from Simple-Shot,

I knew it was time for me to get a custom Flippinout. We all know about Nathan's beautiful work and when the opportunity presented itself to grab a sling from him, I just had to take it.

this thing is nice, compact and rock solid. I was surprised at how small it was when i received it, but after a quick shooting session, I realised it was really the perfect size for smooth and repeatable shooting.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

sorry for the pics are sideways.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... that looks awesome!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooter!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooter..Simple-Shot has some great products..have fun shooting~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

thanks guys!

I have put TBG set up for OTT on this shooter a few minutes ago. i do like them better, on this one, than tubes.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your new catty. That looks awesome.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome. Congratulations, and happy shooting!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Thats a Beautiful Slingshot... Congratulations!!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow!! Nice new shooter!! Enjoy!


----------

